# Need help finding exterior door handle trim



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

You probably have to buy the whole cap. They usually don't just sell the chrome trim pieces separately.

You might be able to find a used one on ebay. I imagine that the 2016 -2017 Gen2 Cruzes use the same door handles. 

I think I found one for you. Check it out. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/13598838-D...:Cruze&hash=item362b89a979:g:7qwAAOSwkvFafBxq

You can also check a GM Parts site like this. I looked at this site and they list the cap, but not the one with the chrome trim. 
http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/


----------



## Sukynsin (Jan 22, 2016)

dhpnet said:


> You probably have to buy the whole cap. They usually don't just sell the chrome trim pieces separately.
> 
> You might be able to find a used one on ebay. I imagine that the 2016 -2017 Gen2 Cruzes use the same door handles.
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is just what I needed!


----------

